# discrimination



## sameour (15 Sep 2006)

hello,
If someone yelling at me just  because I am not white while doing basic training at St.Jean then what can I do other than bearing them? One of my friends faced this probelm while on training,he was always made to do extra work and lots of yelling. i am soon going to leave for it,so nervous...abt it.


----------



## JSR OP (15 Sep 2006)

How did he know it was because he wasn't white?  Did his instructors say so?  I'd place my bets on that he needed a little motivation to get the job done.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Do what your told, do it quickly, and do it right, and I don't think you'll have any problems


----------



## Lou-Dog (15 Sep 2006)

My advice to you is to take lots of notes, and get statements from independent witnesses (but be very discreet). 

 Always remember, you can pursue the matter at ANY time; you can do it during your recruit training, when you get to battalion, or later in life (wether serving or not).  And if you decide to pursue it later in life when you're retired, and officers call your new employer to try and railroad you, you can take criminal and civil action against them. It's called "Abuse of public office for private purpose". 

 Also, if officers are witness to the discrimination, and turn a blind eye to it, they can be charged. They swore an oath; they made a contract with God and Her Majesty to "Maintain good order and discipline". It's written on their commission scroll, there's no way around it.

 We should begin to hunt down the narrow minded military hillbillies who insist on discriminating through racial slurs, degrading people of colour, or giving out "extra duties" which are unwarranted.

 I challenge the leadership in the military to stomp out discrimination. As a matter of fact, I insist that they do more to stomp out discrimination, or the day will come when they mess with the wrong person, and he or she, will not be afraid to take proper action against the CF.

 You come from a generation a soldiers where men and women will accomplish many great things. Somewhere out there, there's a young man or woman that is Black, Chinese, South Asian, or Hispanic; They will one day become RSM of the Canadian Forces, or better yet, Chief of Defence Staff.

 Don't be afraid to go to recruit school and always remember, there are service members, now retired, who have the courage to keep the leadership in check on such issues. Believe me, I am one of them, senior brass know my name.

 A long time ago in Toronto, there was a young black officer who fought a battle on discrimination and dignity. His name is Keith Forde, he is now a Deputy Chief with Toronto Police Service. He inspires many people; He should inspire you.

 The days are gone where hillbillies can write "I love KKK"  onto a young black soldier's back with feces, film it, and not be punished immediately for it.

 Be proud of who you are, and don't let anybody make you feel like you are less of a soldier because of your race, religion, or gender.


----------



## Trinity (15 Sep 2006)

Don't you have sharp training?

This is too serious to bring up in a forum here.

Go to your harassment adviser.  That's all you
need to know.....

Thread should be locked before needless accusations or rumours are spread.


----------



## sameour (15 Sep 2006)

hi
Thanks for your reply .As you asked, he was at times made to wake up in nights and being said that it was a part of inspection,i wonder what inspection is there after 2300hrs.Wasn't that a torture?His things were thrown despite of good work and according to their requirements and this was done to four of them there who were not white.Rest were not tortured for any single thing.Now this cant be true that only non white guys were failing inspection,this kept my friend very depressed and he was thinking of quitting...Anyhow,he graduated facing such trivial things but not with enthusiasm.


----------



## sameour (15 Sep 2006)

Hi
Since it was a fact and no rumor, i wonder how can you say to close the thread.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Sep 2006)

Gentlemen, I am locking this thread before it gets out of hand.  

Sameour, I am afraid that from you the story consists of second hand accusations, without supporting factual evidence.  *If that evidence is available, this is not the place to air it*.  If your friend feels that he was mistreated he needs to contact the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) and report the treatment he received.


Mike
Staff


----------

